# Mourinho ad Eva Carneiro:"Figlia di putt...". Video



## admin (14 Agosto 2015)

La polemica tra Josè Mourinho ed Eva Carneiro, in questi giorni, è stata ampiamente documentata (qui i dettagli http://www.milanworld.net/mourinho-fa-fuori-eva-carneiro-il-medico-del-chelsea-vt30981.html ). Ora, però, è spuntato anche il video. 

Mourinho, scatenato a bordo campo, si rivolge in malo modo contro la dottoressa brasiliana chiamandola:"Figlia di putt..."

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2015)




----------



## malos (14 Agosto 2015)

Che classe.

Lei pensavo fosse spagnola tifando Real.


----------



## Serginho (14 Agosto 2015)

Eccolo qui l'idolo dei bimbiminghia (parecchi anche qui sopra)


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Agosto 2015)

Si sapeva che persona fosse. Grande allenatore, ma discutibilissimo a livello umano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Che classe.
> 
> *Lei pensavo fosse spagnola tifando Real*.


Lo è infatti, il padre è spagnolo.


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Agosto 2015)

Il fatto che una bella donna debba essere trattata meglio di,chessò,un uomo cinquantenne stempiato e con la panza è la prova che il sessismo è duro a morire


----------



## TheZio (14 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Che classe.
> 
> Lei pensavo fosse spagnola tifando Real.



E' nata a Gibilterra. Quindi è una gibilterrina, mezza spagnola e mazza inglese per intenderci.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Come se lei o molti altri non ricoprissero Mourinho di insulti alle sue spalle...


----------



## wildfrank (14 Agosto 2015)

Certo che in Inghilterra per sopportarlo devono turarsi il naso; persona odiosa come poche, arrogante dei miei stivali.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il fatto che una bella donna debba essere trattata meglio di,chessò,un uomo cinquantenne stempiato e con la panza è la prova che il sessismo è duro a morire



Sono d'accordo, ma la galanteria nei confronti di una donna dovrebbe essere sempre utilizzata così come l'educazione e il rispetto nei confronti di un uomo.


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Agosto 2015)

Grande allenatore ma come uomo non mi piace per niente.


----------



## HyenaSmith (14 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il fatto che una bella donna debba essere trattata meglio di,chessò,un uomo cinquantenne stempiato e con la panza è la prova che il sessismo è duro a morire



Quoto, infatti tutti se ne fregano dell'altro medico che si becca lo stesso rimprovero. Non appoggio nessuno dei due, ma condanno il comportamento di entrambi e va detto che vivere gli ultimi minuti di una finale ti fa entrare in una trance agonistica pazzesca, era inutile ingigantire la cosa giorni dopo su Facebook come le adolescenti, un vero professionista (come l'altro medico) avrebbe compreso il momento critico e al massimo sarebbe andato a chiarire con il coach qualche giorno dopo, il tempo di levarsi dalle spalle le tensioni di quella gara. Far parte del Chelsea vuol dire fare un lavoro a 360° che non riguardi solo il compitino dell'andare a spruzzare lo spray al giocatore, ma anche un lavoro personale e collettivo sui rapporti interni alla squadra e alla società che abbiano come primo obbiettivo la salvaguardia dello spogliatoio. Questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione di come alcune donne siano inadatte in quanto non capaci di comprendere le meccaniche di spogliatoio di una squadra maschile. Il giocatore era a terra, non si era fatto niente (ed è stato dimostrato che era così), l'arbitro ha AUTORIZZATO e non invitato i medici ad entrare, vuol dire che era discrezione dello staff medico andare a soccorrere il giocatore che non ne aveva assolutamente bisogno. Mourinho ha sbagliato ma la reazione va contestualizzata nella furia agonistica di una finale, la Carneiro ha perseverato appoggiandosi alla sua immagine di donna, dimostrato dal fatto che gli altri dello staff medico non hanno scritto mezza parola sui social a riguardo, hanno compreso certe meccaniche, le hanno accettate nel momento in cui hanno deciso di entrare a far parte dello staff di una squadra di calcio con così tanta rilevanza a livello mondiale e se ne sono assunti le responsabilità.


----------



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

Mourinho ama essere la primadonna, stare al centro dell'attenzione...questa è gelosia...o perchè lei gli ha rubato la scena o perchè la dottoressa ha occhi per qualcun altro rispetto a lui,lo special...


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Agosto 2015)

pero' ci sono veramente dei bei commenti..... fa' piacere che venga elogiata la correttezza e l'educazione di un personaggio cosi' becero...mi e' sempre stato antipatico e spero che una volta o l'altra rivolga le sue frasi ad effetto contro uno molto piu' grosso di lui.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Agosto 2015)

odioso


----------



## juventino (15 Agosto 2015)

Si sta mettendo contro tutto l'ambiente, se quest'anno non vince qualcosa se ne va.


----------



## Serginho (15 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il fatto che una bella donna debba essere trattata meglio di,chessò,un uomo cinquantenne stempiato e con la panza è la prova che il sessismo è duro a morire



C'e' gente che difende dei cafoni primedonne solo perche' rappresentano la propria ex squadra di calcio o perche' fanno gli showman in televisione, figurati. Questa e' la riprova che il paraculismo, il pagnottismo e qualcos'altro sono durissimi a morire


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Agosto 2015)

Ogni volta che perde GODO , ogni volta che fa una figuraccia come questa GODO .

Deve fallire , fallire e pagare tutto il c del 2010


----------

